# Best OCBD? I'm thinking Brooks Slim.



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking to branch out and buy some OCBD shirts. My old ones get flogged to death in wear. Thus far, if I can find some classic models, I might try slim Brooks Brothers shirts, most likely used and eBay.

Cost is an issue.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

If cost is an issue I know that many of us, myself included, would recommend Land's End slim-fits. They can often be had for as little as $15. Brooks are definately better, but the slim classic cottons rarely show up on eBay.

As for best in general, I've heard wonderful things about Mercer and may be giving them a go pretty soon. Apparently there are ways of slimming down what's traditionally a pretty baggy fit.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Lands End clearance: must-iron OCBDs in basic colors and some patterns for $15


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

I say go with the BB slim fit - even if you can only afford one.
Once you are used to BB - no one else's plackets, collars, or cuffs look right.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I did check LE, but need tailored fit. The (nice) designs they had were out of stock in my size. I may see if BB Slim can be ebayed.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

You can find plenty of BB shirts on Ebay if you are patient. You might, however, be disappointed with the amount of wear found on some shirts that are sold as perfect. I've acquired some that are great and some that were almost worn through the collar. That is a drawback with something as unchanging as a good BB ocbd.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

No votes for Mercer & Sons?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

If you wait for the BB Friends & Family sale, you can basically get shirts for $40/each, if you sign up for the credit card and buy 3 at once (3 shirts = $180, F&F = 25% off, signup bonus = additional 15% off = $38 apiece).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

^BB will have a sale at the latter part of the week; either F&F or Preferred Customer. I want to say it starts 3/26, but I was told way back in January.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

*$15 LE*

$14.99 LE tailored fit in Blue, French Blue and White.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Appreciate the heads up on LE tailored fit. May have to have one of each to replace my old bulky models.

Highly interested in this BB sale...but I am neither friend nor family, but stalker from afar. How does one get in on the code?


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm wearing a LE right now...thinking about how superior the fabric of the BB is. BB's worth the extra, especially if you're on the of the sick icon_smile individuals who sometimes likes to wear shirts twice before washing.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't recommend Mercer enough. I bought two of his shirts for myself and one as a Christmas present. The personal service alone is worth the added expense. Realize, though, that I am somewhat a minimalist and don't keep a large wardrobe of OCBDs. I only have about five or so and each replacement will be a Mercer from now on.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

P & G: By virtue of your membership in AAAC, you should be able to get a Brooks discount card, which I think makes you a "Friends and Family" person. At any rate, this is the case with me. Have you applied to get a AAAC discount card at Brooks?


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

WindsorNot said:


> I'm wearing a LE right now...thinking about how superior the fabric of the BB is. BB's worth the extra, especially if you're on the of the sick icon_smile individuals who sometimes likes to wear shirts twice before washing.


This is bad news for me. LE has been "good enough" for me for well over ten years, but I'm really craving a pink OCBD and I think I'll have to give BB a shot.

I'm hopelessly confused by the reports of varying degrees of tent-ness in the BB slim. Can anyone comment on how LE tailored fit compares to BB slim fit, sizewise? It seems like the AAAC consensus on the extra slim was that it just didn't fit anyone right.


----------



## BrooksMan (Feb 20, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> ^BB will have a sale at the latter part of the week; either F&F or Preferred Customer. I want to say it starts 3/26, but I was told way back in January.


I just recieved my Brooks Sale Postcard today. The Preferred Customer sale starts Friday 3/26. 15% off with any form of payment and 25% off with the Brooks card. I believe this is on top of the 3 for $199 shirt price as well.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> This is bad news for me. LE has been "good enough" for me for well over ten years, but I'm really craving a pink OCBD and I think I'll have to give BB a shot.
> 
> I'm hopelessly confused by the reports of varying degrees of tent-ness in the BB slim. Can anyone comment on how LE tailored fit compares to BB slim fit, sizewise? It seems like the AAAC consensus on the extra slim was that it just didn't fit anyone right.


I wear both on a regular basis and it's only my proximity to job sites that decides whether it will be a BB day or an LE day. The Brooks has the same body, but slimmer sleeves and higher armholes. It is definately the superior fit for a slimmer guy.

I'll also say that my desire to try Mercer is reaching a fever pitch. It's a shame there's a pair of LHS mocs on the "to buy" list ahead of it.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, Trip. Looks like I'm visiting BB on Friday.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I prefer BB because of how their shirts happen to fit me personally. I know my size and it fits perfectly. LE shirts don't. But you could be different -- give one a try, you can always return it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I too am a BB Slim Fit proponent. I love 'em. 

But, like Trip, I'm itchin' for some Mercers.


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree mostly with Trip re: BB v. LE fit. Though, after wearing one of each over the weekend, I find the BB slimmer all around. This may be due to drying in the clothes dryer (which I do for both), as others around here have stated the BBs tend to shrink a lot. Though I too am interested in Mercer, they even have a first time buyer discount, its hard to pass up BBs at $48 a piece.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Why in the world would you buy a used dress shirt?

If you wait for the FF sale, you can buy three BB dress shirts
for $139.00. That's less than $50.00 per shirt, and most
importantly, they're brand new. 

I don't mean to be harsh here, however, if you can't afford to
buy a new dress shirt for $50.00, I would seriously focus my time on
earning more money. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Winky smile face, winky winky



At Law said:


> I don't mean to be harsh here, however, if you can't afford to buy a new dress shirt for $50.00, I would seriously focus my time on
> earning more money. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Andersdad said:


> $14.99 LE tailored fit in Blue, French Blue and White.


The don't actually have these shirts in stock. You cannot at this moment buy a solid color tailored-fit must-iron Oxford from Land's End. At least that's what the customer service rep I talked to told me a few days ago.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

They should really be called Brooks Slimmer Fit. As in they are slimmer than the regular but not truly slim. I'm 5'3, 175lbs (when the scale and I are seeing eye to eye) and yet can wear the Brooks slim and my body doesn't look like it should be wearing anything called Slim. My best fit is actually the J Press OCBD which is somewhere between Brooks regular and slim, the only problem is that the Brooks fabric is so much better than J Press. Mercer is sounding really good right now but after buying a pair of Alden Ravello LWBs this morning I'm kind of tapped out on the wife's good will:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

This might be heresy, but I'm boycotting the BB Malaysian shirts. Though I've been able to find some US shirts on eBay, I am refusing to pay what BB charges for shirts made overseas, especially the American staple, the OCBD.


Despite being largely a hipster cesspool, American Apparel makes some decent OCBDs. The collars run a touch large initially, but shrink with laundering.

Are these any other sources for good American OCBDs?


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

^

The regular, heavy weight oxfords are made in the good old US of A. Aside from the Black Fleece and Luxury lines, all else comes out of Malaysia or elsewhere.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

But unfortunately the regular OCBDs fit like tents. Seems as the slimmer shirts are all imported.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The must-iron Supima cotton (original Oxford, not Pinpoint) OCBDs are all U.S made (at least the traditional and slim fits; I've never confirmed on an extra slim).


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

The extra slim are made in the USA as well. Near as I can tell, outside of the luxury line, the must iron OCBDs may be the only other shirts they still make in the USA.


----------



## BrooksMan (Feb 20, 2010)

According to my man at the local Brooks...All of the regular finish (must iron) are made domestically and all of the non-iron are made overseas. This would include the OCBD's.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^It's looking like that might not even be true anymore, and that's why I added _(original Oxford not Pinpoint)_. Brooks's site lists the must-iron Pinpoints as imported :icon_pale:.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, good news thus far. You've all helped immensely.

I'm willing to give the LE a go, in for one of each color. My wife says "Finally! You wear that same shirt to church each week."

I found the discount card for BB, and applied for that. Thanks for the reminder!

Looking forward to the sale, I want the extra slim fit. Now armed with the discount, I may be able to snag the ones I want.

FYI, At Law, I am a minister. My living provides me with everything I need, not necessarily everything I want. That's as it should be I think.

EDIT: Auuugh. Two out of three colors of the LE are not available. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> OK, good news thus far. You've all helped immensely.
> 
> I'm willing to give the LE a go, in for one of each color. My wife says "Finally! You wear that same shirt to church each week."
> 
> ...


Just pay marginally more and get the BB.
Again, the placket on the LE is too narrow, the collar is too short and does not roll like a BB, the cuffs are not right, and the fabric can't touch BB. Just eat soup for a week, and put the savings into a BB in the first place. Most of the time I have "saved money" buy purchasing something almost as good, I have had to go back and pay the money for the more expensive item in the end, which of course costs me money than if I had bought the right item in the first place.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

gtsecc said:


> Just pay marginally more and get the BB.
> Again, the placket on the LE is too narrow, the collar is too short and does not roll like a BB, the cuffs are not right, and the fabric can't touch BB. Just eat soup for a week, and put the savings into a BB in the first place. Most of the time I have "saved money" buy purchasing something almost as good, I have had to go back and pay the money for the more expensive item in the end, which of course costs me money than if I had bought the right item in the first place.


Amen to that! Going through this with shoes right now (although marginally more would be a stretch) and have had to fight the urge with OCBDs. Wait for the sale and get the Brooks.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm waiting on the sale, too. It's tough to go all in when you know they'll be faithfully marked down!


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> If cost is an issue I know that many of us, myself included, would recommend Land's End slim-fits. They can often be had for as little as $15. Brooks are definately better, but the slim classic cottons rarely show up on eBay.


This. If cost is an issue, save yourself a lot of time and aggravation and go with LEs.

They ain't the best shirt, but they are arguably the best value. A good shirt at an unbelievable price.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

The Louche said:


> This. If cost is an issue, save yourself a lot of time and aggravation and go with LEs.
> 
> They ain't the best shirt, but they are arguably the best value. A good shirt at an unbelievable price.


However, a good shirt that you will be unhappy with will only do one thing well--hang in the closet! If you're going to lament not buying the Brooks then save yourself the misery and buy it to begin with.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Are the AAAC discount and the sale discount stackable? If so we may have a winner. I was thinking of trying the extra slim, but I've seen complaints about fabric.

Any opinions? In essence I want the oxford cloth with a slim, trim cut, with standard fun options (light blue stripes, plus some boring models).


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

chacend said:


> The extra slim are made in the USA as well. Near as I can tell, outside of the luxury line, the must iron OCBDs may be the only other shirts they still make in the USA.


I'm almost positive Gitman makes Brooks' OCBD, as well as their other domestically produced shirts. I'm also 99% sure Gitman makes O'Connells dress shirts. If anyone can confirm/deny let me know.

My two cents: buy Gitman's at cost. That's what I do! :icon_smile_wink:

EDIT: I much prefer LE's tailored fit to Brooks' slim fit. Even though the tails on the BB are longer, the LE stays tucked in MUCH better for me. And there's nothing better than getting a good shirt for $15. That's real value.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Luftvier said:


> Despite being largely a hipster cesspool, American Apparel makes some decent OCBDs. The collars run a touch large initially, but shrink with laundering.
> 
> Are these any other sources for good American OCBDs?


AA's are not worth the money. Bad cut and construction, even if they are made in the USA and $50. Go elsewhere.

Mr. Mac: How would one go about getting Gitmans at cost? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jovan said:


> AA's are not worth the money. Bad cut and construction, even if they are made in the USA and $50. Go elsewhere.
> 
> Mr. Mac: How would one go about getting Gitmans at cost? :icon_smile_big:


Gitman Bros. ocbds (I have two) strike me as marginally better than BB, but more expensive since they don't often go on sale. ($50 v. $90) making it difficult to rationalize Gitman over Brooks. If I'm going to spend $90 on an ocbd, I might as well go with Mercer.

Through Gitman's website ocbds are $110 a piece, but through Eljos or another reseller are $87 (https://www.eljos.com/shop/prod_detail.php?product=184). I haven't seen them on sale, but could possibly be cheaper when one of the resellers has a sale throughout their shop.

Description of Gitman Bros. ocbd at Eljos: "Cambridge Oxford, long a mainstay at Gitman, is the shirt for a real "purist." Fine weaving of shorter staple yarns (Cambridge is 40/2Ply) is an art that exists only in a few mills in the world, and creates a cloth that is long lasting, comfortable, and becomes more beautiful with age"


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> OK, good news thus far. You've all helped immensely.
> 
> I'm willing to give the LE a go, in for one of each color. My wife says "Finally! You wear that same shirt to church each week."
> 
> ...


Just got my hands on a few must-iron extra slims in staple colours.... just love them to death. A word of caution though, these are slim - way slimmer than the regular slim-fits, with high armholes (gotta love 'em).


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm confused. Why are we talking about slim-fitting shirts and Mercer in the same sentence?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

TRH said:


> Just got my hands on a few must-iron extra slims in staple colours.... just love them to death. A word of caution though, these are slim - way slimmer than the regular slim-fits, with high armholes (gotta love 'em).


Ooh, high armholes, my weakness. It is decided then. Now to wait for the sale, then pounce!

As an aside, I feel my wardrobe to be fairly egalitarian. I feel there is plenty of room for Brooks, but Gitman strikes me as just a bit "too" top drawer, if that makes any sense. It always seemed to be the sort of thing that lawyers wore.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Cardinals5 said:


> Description of Gitman Bros. ocbd at Eljos: "Cambridge Oxford, long a mainstay at Gitman, is the shirt for a real "purist." Fine weaving of shorter staple yarns (Cambridge is 40/2Ply) is an art that exists only in a few mills in the world, and creates a cloth that is long lasting, comfortable, and becomes more beautiful with age"


So Eljo's is actually selling a CCBD -- Cambridge cloth button down. (Cambridge cloth being one of the four fabrics developed in Scotland -- Oxford, Cambridge, Harvard and Yale cloths).


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

And, just to clarify, we're expecting a sale on Friday, right? I haven't gotten anything in the mail.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

chacend said:


> The extra slim are made in the USA as well. Near as I can tell, outside of the luxury line, the must iron OCBDs may be the only other shirts they still make in the USA.





BrooksMan said:


> According to my man at the local Brooks...All of the regular finish (must iron) are made domestically and all of the non-iron are made overseas. This would include the OCBD's.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

To clarify, the initial run of BB extra slim fits were Malaysian-made. AFAIK, they have since gone to American production. The Country Club sportshirts will be next, leaving only the non-iron shirts to be produced in Malaysia because of a patent.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

My Pet said:


> To clarify, the initial run of BB extra slim fits were Malaysian-made. AFAIK, they have since gone to American production. The Country Club sportshirts will be next, leaving only the non-iron shirts to be produced in Malaysia because of a patent.


Music to my ears.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Taliesin said:


> So Eljo's is actually selling a CCBD -- Cambridge cloth button down. (Cambridge cloth being one of the four fabrics developed in Scotland -- Oxford, Cambridge, Harvard and Yale cloths).


I see what you did there :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Was pondering getting the Supima shirts because of the discount, but will probably hold off for the sale.

Makes me wish I had opened a BB card earlier - these days I pretty much stick to my AmEx and Mastercard for business expenses. Can't see myself opening another...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Jovan said:


> AA's are not worth the money. Bad cut and construction, even if they are made in the USA and $50. Go elsewhere.
> 
> Mr. Mac: How would one go about getting Gitmans at cost? :icon_smile_big:


PM me with what you're looking for and I'll let you know what I can do for a fellow AAAC member.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mr. Mac!

Gentlemen, a quick look at the BB website shows that only the OXFORD cloth shirts are made in the USA for all four fits. A good amount of the Luxury shirts are also made in the States. Hope this clarifies things.


----------

